# WW2aircraft.net Outage Repaired!!!!



## Matt308 (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome news!!!

For those who frequent the forum, the forum has finally come back on line.

For those who noticed, the forum was offline for over a week and a half. For those friendships that have suffered, heal yourselves. For those friendships that have not fostered, may they begin. And for those who choose not to participate, we hope you continue to enjoy our technical and historical discussions.

Cheers!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Now lets hear the reason for the outage.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah.....what happened?


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Off hand Im guessing that no one will be able to answer that question but Horse.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2008)

well at least the powers back on!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 16, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Now lets hear the reason for the outage.



Sites go down all the time for various reasons. Doesn't really matter in hindsight anyway, probably jusyt a server or database prob.....

Good to be back! (My other forums were giving me the irrites, big time.)


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2008)

Man, its dusty in here!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2008)

Nah, that's just the smoke and the ash from the California wildfires.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Nah, that's just the smoke and the ash from the California wildfires.



Speaking of which Eric, are these fires well away from you. Im not exactly sure where in California you are located. Hope things are well with you on that.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a little smoky here in Moorpark. We are west of the Sylmar fire and east of the Montecito fire. But so far, it's been okay here. The winds have been strong, which haven't helped, but they are supposed to die down this afternoon.


----------



## PV-2 Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm glad we're back online! I thought my computer was acting up until I contacted flyboyj and found out it was a sever issue or something like that.  

PV-2 Guy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2008)

PV-2 Guy said:


> I'm glad we're back online! I thought my computer was acting up until I contacted flyboyj and found out it was a sever issue or something like that.
> 
> PV-2 Guy



Welcome back!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad to have everyone back!


----------



## Becca (Nov 16, 2008)

*opens a window* Phew..but, but..I can't throw snowballs, here!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Just a little smoky here in Moorpark. We are west of the Sylmar fire and east of the Montecito fire. But so far, it's been okay here. The winds have been strong, which haven't helped, but they are supposed to die down this afternoon.



Thats good to hear, hopfully things stay that way and the fire's die out.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh yea ! A day without the forum is like a day without sunshine !
I was constantly getting lost on Facebook. Guess that will die on 
the vine now, huh ?? Real names ! Hi Becca !!

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hehe. Good to be back!


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Whooo hooo we made it no more facebook crap!!!!


----------



## Amsel (Nov 16, 2008)

Very glad the forum is back up. This is the best warbird forum in the world.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah.......

All is right with the world now! Welcome back guys.

And thank you for your efforts, Horse.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2008)

After having fires buring all around me for over three months, I've gotten used to the ash fallout and smoke so thick, the streetlights on at 12 noon...

But not the forum being down for over a week! lol

Seriously, It's good to be back!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2008)

Yea, glad its back up.... Atleast we were able to get something goin on facebook, so we werent terribly put out....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2008)

Golly Gosh! It really is good to be back with something I can work; I mean, what else am I supposed to do at 0 stupid hundred hours in the middle of the night!?
At least the facebook thingy retained some contact, but I found it a bit cumbersome.
Hello again everyone, at last!!


----------



## Clave (Nov 16, 2008)

That was a long time, but I suppose it gave me a chance to get some work done..


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, facebook can take some getting used to, but without it I wouldn't have known what was going on.


----------



## Trebor (Nov 17, 2008)

WOOHOO! *breaks out the martinis* finally! I've been dying to show you guys my newest model!


----------



## Becca (Nov 17, 2008)

Right on Robert...Extra dirty and dry for me, plueese!  Wait, what time is it?? 

*waves to Charles* 

I was enjoying having more toys to play with...BTW..I will still be using you guys to build my castle and tossing snowballs and of course serving drinks(even non alcoholic ones)


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 17, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Right on Robert...Extra dirty and dry for me, plueese!



Ahhhh, the ONLY way to enjoy a martini.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Whew, no more suffering from WW2 withdrawls! Thought I was going to have to enter a rehab program to get over the loss of the forum! Gald that's over, cause rehab is for quitters!


----------



## Bernhart (Nov 17, 2008)

was going through withdrawl, only support group available would have been here...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 17, 2008)

Man, I take a couple days off a week and a half ago and look what happens! Seems to me the site went down for a while last year when I came back from my yearly Deer hunting trip too. Strange.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't be offended, but I didn't notice: I was in Tokyo for a week and was otherwise occupied.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2008)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> Don't be offended, but I didn't notice: I was in Tokyo for a week and was otherwise occupied.



Tokyo? Cool, was it on business?


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Tokyo? Cool, was it on business?



For the most part, yes. Little time to see much, but I did have a great time. A completely different world really. I did have some free time, but I was so exhausted from travel and jet lag that I could barely leave my hotel room when I wasn't in a meeting. I did eat very well though, excellent sushi and LOTS of beer - the best the company could buy! I may be going back again in March, hopefully for a while longer this time.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thread closed folks. Enjoy the forum.


----------

